# Quad Soccer FAIL !!



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you all had a great Easter. I just got back from a quad ride that we went to over the Easter break......trails and some novelty events.

Heres the first vid that involves quads, huge soccer ball and a nast get off at the end.....lets just say that ball bites as my mate on the Rene x found out!


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Hope you all had a great Easter. I just got back from a quad ride that we went to over the Easter break......trails and some novelty events.
> 
> Heres the first vid that involves quads, huge soccer ball and a nast get off at the end.....lets just say that ball bites as my mate on the Rene x found out!
> 
> YouTube - Quad Soccer Fail !!


 
OUCH!!!!!! Didn't get hurt I hope?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nah seems to be just bruised and sore luckily........stopped him from riding the next day though which was a bummer.


----------

